# E-mails are out early!



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's mine:

UNSUCCESSFUL: Limited Entry Bull Elk

*********************************************************************************************************

SUCCESSFUL: Bull Moose

Hunt: South Slope, Yellowstone
Weapon: Any Legal Weapon
Your season date(s): Sept 13 - Oct 16, 2014

*********************************************************************************************************

SUCCESSFUL: General Season Rifle Buck Deer

Hunt: Central Mtns, Manti/San Rafael
Weapon: Any Legal Weapon
Your season date(s): Oct 18 - 26, 2014

*********************************************************************************************************


And the biggest surpise was the general deer,
My boy and I BOTH drew Manti with ZERO points!!!!!
There had to have been a TON of hunters change for this to have happened!


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

I was surprised, too. They were a lot faster this year with the emails.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> And the biggest surpise was the general deer,
> My boy and I BOTH drew Manti with ZERO points!!!!!
> There had to have been a TON of hunters change for this to have happened!


Not necessarily, if I recall from last year it was about 65% who drew, so the chance of both of you drawing is about 40%, not terribly tough to happen. My brother and nephew both drew last year with zero while my dad and I both did not draw.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Your not surprised you drew a once in a lifetime tag? That would be the biggest surprise to me...


----------



## Bucksnbulls08 (Sep 18, 2008)

I saw the all to familiar "unsuccessful" of all applications. On the bright side, I have more points to play with next year.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I haven't got an email yet. I did check the Draw history though and my worst fear was confirmed, I did not draw my Antleope tag:-( 
I did get a GS deer tag though, rifle


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Congrats on the moose tag goofy. Good luck!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> Your not surprised you drew a once in a lifetime tag? That would be the biggest surprise to me...


I had enough points they had to give me that one ....

I knew I was in the 85% plus of drawing it if I didn't get the LE elk ..

NOW thig biggest queaston is , Should I pull Wyoming and Nevada deer applictions out of the draw???

In for 102 deer Wyoming, Max points, BETTER than 50/50 shot of pulling that tag too...
OR save it for next year??????????"


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Congrats on the Moose tag goofy! Me and the wife will be running around the Manti with bows this year, nothing else for anybody in my hunting group. So it will be nice to focus on her hunting for the first time with the old stick and string.


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

Unsuccessful LE Elk Dutton early 15 points non res.

Unsuccessful LE Deer San Juan 8 points non res.

Unsuccessful OIL Bison Henrys 8 points non res.

This is the yearly email I get from the DWR the points change but nothing else.:-(

The antlerless drawing is the one I look forward to the last couple of years, I have a much better chance of getting a successful email in that one.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

goofy elk said:


> I had enough points they had to give me that one ....
> 
> I knew I was in the 85% plus of drawing it if I didn't get the LE elk ..
> 
> ...


I would pull the Wyoming app. and use your point somewhere else! 102 is overrated, there are a number of units I'd hunt over 102 if I had max points in WY.


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

I was successful for the my third choice archery unit - Ogden

My 12 year old son did not draw any of his choices or did my wife. Its okay they both had tags last year. My question is on the email there is a link to see the remaining tags, when I click on it I get directed to the big game info page but can not see anywhere for a link of remaining tags. Has anyone tried to find them, am I just not seeing it yet? I would like to buy my son at least an archery tag this year if all the rifle are gone.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

humpyflyguy said:


> I was successful for the my third choice archery unit - Ogden
> 
> My 12 year old son did not draw any of his choices or did my wife. Its okay they both had tags last year. My question is on the email there is a link to see the remaining tags, when I click on it I get directed to the big game info page but can not see anywhere for a link of remaining tags. Has anyone tried to find them, am I just not seeing it yet? I would like to buy my son at least an archery tag this year if all the rifle are gone.


same for us except we're muzzleloader. our first choice was manti and second avintaquin. I've only hunted Ogden once. kinda disappointed and surprised but I am excited to see new country and a new experience. a tag in the pocket and some public ground is about all anyone can ask for.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

No email, or update on drawing history for me yet. I wish they would HURRY!!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Goofy, So you know there is a monster of a moose hanging out up Swift Creek. I would bet that it is pushing 50". I have seen it several times in the past couple of years. There are some ponds at about 40°38'24.86"N 110°21'25.26"W that he has been close to almost every time we have gone through there.

So you know, the ponds are about 2 to 2-1/2 miles North of the trailhead. We will be heading back up there in June, crossing Bluebell and coming back down the Yellowstone drainage. I will let you know if I spot him again or any others.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I drew 4th choice wasatch, west for muzzleloader! Im happy I got a tag but Im kinda kickin myself for putting any choices as muzzleloader seeing as I just went out and bought a bow and i was really wanting to hunt with it this year! Do you have to wait till the leftover list comes out to look into a tag exchange?


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Although I didn't draw out, my out of state cousin did. It's gonna be fun helping him on the Wasatch. It's almost as good as drawing out myself. Maybe even more fun. I get to do all the scouting before he arrives in town.


----------



## havnfun (Dec 3, 2007)

3 Manti archery tags for me and the kids. Bummed that the kids did not get their first choice wich was the any weapon tag.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Got my email this morning:

Central Mountains-Manti LE Elk Muzzleloader - Successful
Central Mountains - Manti General Muzzleloader Deer - Successful
Rocky Mountain Bighorn Sheep - Unsuccessful.

I've gotten so many "unsuccessful" notices over the years, that it just doesn't look quite right to see "successful" next to my choices.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

brendo said:


> I drew 4th choice wasatch, west for muzzleloader! Im happy I got a tag but Im kinda kickin myself for putting any choices as muzzleloader seeing as I just went out and bought a bow and i was really wanting to hunt with it this year! Do you have to wait till the leftover list comes out to look into a tag exchange?


 You can turn your muzzy tag back in at anytime, but in order to get an exchange you'll have to wait for the leftover list in order to know what's available. And keep in mind that the any weapon season includes archery gear!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

MWScott72 said:


> Got my email this morning:
> 
> Central Mountains-Manti LE Elk Muzzleloader - Successful
> Central Mountains - Manti General Muzzleloader Deer - Successful
> ...


Hey if you want help on the LE elk hunt, I'm game. I will be scouting for deer a lot and know where there is a pig of a bull. If he made it through the last few days of the late hunt last year. 
Let me know if you want help


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

-O,-


mikevanwilder said:


> Hey if you want help on the LE elk hunt, I'm game. I will be scouting for deer a lot and know where there is a pig of a bull. If he made it through the last few days of the late hunt last year.
> Let me know if you want help


Thanks Mike - I sent you a PM.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

My brother and I both drew for Chalk Creek/East Canyon/Morgan-S Rich archery (1st choice). Although we've been shooting bows for a couple of decades now, this will be our first archery hunt and our first in this area. 

Totally stoked to start scouting the region.:!:


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok this is a little strange, I got the success email for my archery hunt as well as my daughters but I have yet to be charged for it? Card is current and plenty of space on it...could it actually be that they will send me the tags and never charge me :grin:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

svmoose said:


> I would pull the Wyoming app. and use your point somewhere else! 102 is overrated, there are a number of units I'd hunt over 102 if I had max points in WY.


SV, The reason for 102 was to archery hunt in September ...

That option is gone for me (2014) as my September is now completly booked!

So, Instead of withdrawing the Wyoming application, I modified it...
Changed to 128 type 1, November 1-20 late mule deer ..
I can make those dates work on my hunt calander if I draw Wyo...


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you for your recent applications for Big Game. Your results are as follows:

*********************************************************************************************************

SUCCESSFUL: General Season Rifle Buck Deer

Hunt: Central Mtns, Manti/San Rafael
Weapon: Any Legal Weapon
Your season date(s): Oct 18 - 26, 2014

*********************************************************************************************************

UNSUCCESSFUL: Limited Entry Bull Elk

*********************************************************************************************************

Bonus Point Earned: Bull Moose

*********************************************************************************************************


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Why did my e-mail come from [email protected]*sci-nevada.com* ?

Shouldnt it come from a Utah based organization? Or it is just because Nevada has a bunch of "pros" at drawings? :mrgreen:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Bax* said:


> Why did my e-mail come from [email protected]*sci-nevada.com* ?
> 
> Shouldnt it come from a Utah based organization? Or it is just because Nevada has a bunch of "pros" at drawings? :mrgreen:


It came from those that did the drawing. I never was lucky gambling in Nevada and my sorry letters are more proof that I am unlucky in Nevada.


----------



## steve.henstrom (Dec 4, 2013)

I drew a boulder le muzzleloader elk hope it turn out well


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I am still trying to figure out how I did not draw my LE archery elk.
Last year I had 6 points. Everybody who had 7 and 8 points above me drew, and the other 5 with 6 points, all drew.
I guess maybe a bunch with points jumped over this year is all I can figure....
I can't find my confirmation number to verify I put the right unit number in. My bad.
Oh well, if not for bad luck, would not have any luck at all I guess.
-O,-


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

2full said:


> I am still trying to figure out how I did not draw my LE archery elk.
> Last year I had 6 points. Everybody who had 7 and 8 points above me drew, and the other 5 with 6 points, all drew.
> -O,-


In the draw people shift units all the time... People looking at last years odds for a unit might have thought they have a shot with their pts but then someone else changes units, or even decides to cash in a bunch of pts they've been building and takes the tag. Also, tag #'s fluctuate from year to year throwing off the odds.

Its sortof like that display over a Roulette wheel showing the last X spins, it has no bearing on what the next spin will be. In our case of the draw odds, prior year odds are a guideline but by no means certain of what will happen.

-DallanC


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

So I haven't received an email yet. Is that strange? I checked it on the website so I know what I drew and what I didn't, but wondered if any of you haven't received an email yet.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

outdoorser said:


> So I haven't received an email yet. Is that strange? I checked it on the website so I know what I drew and what I didn't, but wondered if any of you haven't received an email yet.


Did you check your trash/spam folder?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Critter said:


> Did you check your trash/spam folder?


Yes. Nothing.


----------



## lintfisher (May 12, 2013)

outdoorser said:


> Yes. Nothing.


I'm in the same boat!


----------



## jshuag (Jan 16, 2014)

tick tac toe. 3 in a row. Nothing.


----------



## jshuag (Jan 16, 2014)

Narient said:


> My brother and I both drew for Chalk Creek/East Canyon/Morgan-S Rich archery (1st choice). Although we've been shooting bows for a couple of decades now, this will be our first archery hunt and our first in this area.
> 
> Totally stoked to start scouting the region.:!:


I can personally attest to the quantity of deer found in some parts of this unit.


----------

